# Würmer in den Forellen...



## Rennesøy-Alwin (16. Mai 2016)

Moin...
Ich bin grad im Setesdal unterwegs und befische mit meiner UL Combo die Forellen.
Beim ausnehmen fand ich in einigen ziemlich grosse Eier, in denen Würmer sind. Jemand eine Ahnung, was das ist und ob man die Forellen trotzdem essen kan?


----------



## Langleiner (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Würmer in den Forellen...*

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber... 

Ich denke, das sind ähnliche Würmer wie bei Hering, Dorsch & co. Die Viehcher (Nematoden) sitzen im Bauchraum und bei stärkerem Befall auch im Fleisch. Man sollte die Filets gegen das Licht halten, dann sieht man die Würmer, falls vorhanden. Auf jeden Fall sollten die Bauchlappen entfernt werden und der Fisch muss ausreichend erhitzt worden sein, um ihn ohne Gefahr essen zu können. Isst man den Fisch etwa roh und gelangen lebendige Nematoden in den menschlichen Darm, kann es zu Problemen führen. 

https://limanda.wordpress.com/kuche/nematoden/


----------

